# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Steroids by Manufacturers >  DECA (Watson). Real or Fake?

## legalizeit

Hi guys,

got this deca 200mg/ml. trying to figure out if its legit or not. Has anybody seen or used it before? Just had a knee surgery and trying to recover asap.

Thanks everyone!

----------


## highaltitude5493

might be new here , but that is a new label for U.S. generic Watson,,,,,looks prety good. Are the labels rounded or square at the edges ?

----------


## legalizeit

the edges are round

----------


## legalizeit

also, the amount of solution on both vials is precisely identical. I know it's a knock off but still can b a good ugl stuff. ANy thoughts anyone?

----------


## xxxxestwwg

hi 
i hope i enjoy my stay here 


pls be nice to me 

thanks!

----------


## eleonore-etranger

salut 

Je vis actuellement en allemagne et j'aurai aime savoir si certains d'entre vous connaissent des lieux 
sympa pour se marrer a berlin. 

J'ai essaye pas mal de pubs sans jamais m'y eclater. 

Je compte sur vous ! 
PS: Si vous etes dans mon coin, pas de soucis pour se rencontrer ! 

marchi !

----------


## legalizeit

Thanks, the last to posts were very helpful!

----------


## SlimJoe

Looks good to go mate all the best

----------


## legalizeit

thx Slim Joe! I kinda have a feeling it's an ok stuff inside. May b underdosed who knows. I will have test in about a month. U guys think it's safe to start deca for a month without test and then just throw it in later? Don't wanna get deca dick really. I have real pharma dostinex and hcg on hand in the meantime to combat prolactin, etc.

----------


## BG

they look good, just like my cyp. I've never seen american script deca . Should be kickass.

----------


## jla1986

I would wait if I were you till you start your test.

----------


## legalizeit

Hey BG,
unfortunately it's not pharma grade deca . They copied Watson's testosterone packaging/bottle. I've seen pics of Watson's test, it looks exactly the same. Actually the number on the bottle when I googled it brought up watson's test. I dunno why they would copy a bottle of testosterone and put deca in it? Weird. Also watson stopped making deca in 2007 or so. So its definitely a ugl. And i'm pretty sure from MX. I wish it was pharma grade! I'd be shooting it IV...just kidding. Is your test real Watson? Gotta be awesome stuff if it is.
Lemme know, cheers.

----------


## wmaousley

Nice crimp job "Watson" I am going to go way out on a limb here and say FAKE

----------


## gjames2012

looks nothing like the pics i have in my catalog. the labels are totally different. either its a fake or a different version. i have the pic of 2007 version here and they are not even remotly close

----------

